# :: ECS Tuning :: P3 Cars Vent Integrated Digital Interface For TT!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Countdown to launch.
All systems go.
Engage.

Before your next stop light liftoff, add a space age digital system monitor to your cockpit. P3Cars Vent Integrated Digital Interface is a plug-and-play data display that "fits like factory" into the left side dash vent, in easy view of the pilot seat.

Pop it in and plug it into your car's onboard diagnostic connector. Then scroll through critical vehicle parameters and monitor manifold pressure, system temperatures, and other vital stats.

No programming, coding, cutting, or splicing.

Just tons of fun.

Fits:
Audi A3 (2003+)
Audi MKII TT (2008+)

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

How about some real pics?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*VIDEO: P3 Cars Vent Integrated Digital Interface - Audi A3/TT2*


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

ECS Tuning - does the grey ribbon cable that exists the rear of the vent prevent the vent from being closed?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> ECS Tuning - does the grey ribbon cable that exists the rear of the vent prevent the vent from being closed?


Not that I am aware of. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures as well :thumbup:

Jason


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice interface work and integration. Much more OEM looking than the version we used for the mkI TT.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Thoughts on advantages/disadvantages of OBD2 data vs. dedicated gauges?

I know boost/vacuum leaks can pop up, so it's nice to always have a gauge as a constant in the car (especially through season changes), so you start to know when something is up. But is OBD2 data just as good at this point?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

boarderjcj said:


> Thoughts on advantages/disadvantages of OBD2 data vs. dedicated gauges?
> 
> I know boost/vacuum leaks can pop up, so it's nice to always have a gauge as a constant in the car (especially through season changes), so you start to know when something is up. But is OBD2 data just as good at this point?



All electronic gauges work the same. You need a sensor that transmits data then reads it out digitally. 

Biggest difference between an electronic gauge and a mechanical gauge is there's no delay with a mechanical gauge. What you see on the gauge is exactly what is happening. Electronic gauges take a split second to react. 

Jason


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you post a pick with one installed on a TT?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

cipsony said:


> Can you post a pick with one installed on a TT?


At the moment we do not have any install pics, mainly because we don't have access to a MK2 TT. 

Jason


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

ECS Tuning - Audi; said:


> Countdown to launch.
> All systems go.
> Engage.
> 
> ...


Two questions:

1. Installs only in left (door-side) vent? or in the left-most of the 3 vent center cluster?

2. What is involved in installation in terms of time and disassemby? (Unfortunately I am not a DIY guy).


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

TT412GO said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Installs only in left (door-side) vent? or in the left-most of the 3 vent center cluster?
> 
> 2. What is involved in installation in terms of time and disassemby? (Unfortunately I am not a DIY guy).


As long as the vent you are putting it in is the same design as the vent supplied for the specific vehicle there should be no issue. We also have a 36in wire extension so if you just buy the gauge you can mount it practically anywhere. 

For installation if you buy the vent pod you just remove the existing vent install the P3 vent pod gauge and pull the wiring harness into your OBD II port and its good to go. 

Jason


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

There is a $300 dollar difference between the two models for sale. Can you show more pics of the “Integrated Digital” version? The video on the website only shows the plain “multi-function digital” version without the pretty graphs that Black Beauty shows above. I’d like to know what the extra $300 gets me  Thanks.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The LiquidTT I showed has nothing to do with this P3 product. Totally different products and functionality I presume. Sorry for the misleading pic if that wasn't clear.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

OldKenzo said:


> There is a $300 dollar difference between the two models for sale. Can you show more pics of the “Integrated Digital” version? The video on the website only shows the plain “multi-function digital” version without the pretty graphs that Black Beauty shows above. I’d like to know what the extra $300 gets me  Thanks.


The extra 300 as you say is for the vent gauge pod. This allows you to cleanly mount the digital display in the vent giving a completely factory look. 

There's no differences between the digital displays. 

Jason


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> The extra 300 as you say is for the vent gauge pod. This allows you to cleanly mount the digital display in the vent giving a completely factory look.
> 
> There's no differences between the digital displays.
> 
> Jason


Ok thanks for clarifying! I am *this* close to picking up the full gauge pod. I need to wrap my head around the installation instructions though. How hard is it to route the cables and controllers down to the OBD port cleanly? Do you send the cables down through the back of the dash?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

OldKenzo said:


> Ok thanks for clarifying! I am *this* close to picking up the full gauge pod. I need to wrap my head around the installation instructions though. How hard is it to route the cables and controllers down to the OBD port cleanly? Do you send the cables down through the back of the dash?


Since you mount this in the vent closet to the door there's really no need to drill any holes or route the cable through the dash since the vent is right above your OBD II port. You can just snake the cable down. 

I hope this helps! 

Jason


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

That is handy to have it go right onto the port. Hardest part will be pulling the vent. Older oones used to go through the firewall to get to some sensor(o2?) Does this measure air fuel ratio?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Requested Boost or Actual Boost?*

ECS Tuning / P3Cars - does this gauge report the "requested boost" as reported (or requested) by the ECU or the "actual boost" being delivered?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Quisp said:


> That is handy to have it go right onto the port. Hardest part will be pulling the vent. Older oones used to go through the firewall to get to some sensor(o2?) Does this measure air fuel ratio?


Unfortunately it does not measure air/fuel ratio. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> ECS Tuning / P3Cars - does this gauge report the "requested boost" as reported (or requested) by the ECU or the "actual boost" being delivered?


It posts actual boost. 

Jason


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> It posts actual boost.


Jason - can you provide more detail? How is that possible/done?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> Jason - can you provide more detail? How is that possible/done?


All the information displayed with this gauge is data from the ECU. It's very similar to if you were log with VAG-COM, it just displays specific data blocks in real time depending on which mode you have the gauge set. 

For example if you have it set on Exhaust Gas Temp the information coming back from the senor to the ECU is picked up by the gauge control box via OBD II port and then displayed on the digital screen. 

This is why the gauge has to be plugged into the OBD II port at all times. 

I hope this helps! 

Jason


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> All the information displayed with this gauge is data from the ECU. It's very similar to if you were log with VAG-COM, it just displays specific data blocks in real time depending on which mode you have the gauge set.
> 
> For example if you have it set on Exhaust Gas Temp the information coming back from the senor to the ECU is picked up by the gauge control box via OBD II port and then displayed on the digital screen.
> 
> ...


Jason - thanks for that explanation, but this is exactly why I am having a tough time believing that this is "actual boost" vs "requested boost".

I thought that the ECU only reports "requested boost".


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> Jason - thanks for that explanation, but this is exactly why I am having a tough time believing that this is "actual boost" vs "requested boost".
> 
> I thought that the ECU only reports "requested boost".


It reports real time boost as well. If it didn't how would it know if there's any positive or negative deviation? These cars do have over boost protection so if it goes above the requested boost it will cut the throttle. It's the exact reason why you cant hook up a manual boost controller and expect to turn up the boost with out putting it in limp mode. The ECU needs to be reprogrammed to allow for it to be raised safely. 

It wouldn't make much sense for the gauge to display requested boost as its a constant. 

Jason


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)




----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Jman5000 said:


>


Nice pic! Ordered


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Also here is some additional information directly from P3cars on what they had to say in regards to real time boost. 

"We spend a lot of time developing per-platform strategies for extracting real boost numbers that create a view of the pressure in the manifold, it is different per engine, and even per protocol. We can't divulge the exact parameters or equations for obvious reasons, but it is in fact "actual" boost numbers, not "requested", and it is reported from actual sensor readings. We realize that some people just have to know the exact way that is done, so for that, we offer the analog boost sensor option. Our premium proprietary analog boost sensor is available as an option on all of our kits. It reads just like any other boost gauge, from a boost tap."

Thanks for the orders!! :thumbup:

Jason


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Also here is some additional information directly from P3cars on what they had to say in regards to real time boost.
> 
> "We spend a lot of time developing per-platform strategies for extracting real boost numbers that create a view of the pressure in the manifold, it is different per engine, and even per protocol. We can't divulge the exact parameters or equations for obvious reasons, but it is in fact "actual" boost numbers, not "requested", and it is reported from actual sensor readings. We realize that some people just have to know the exact way that is done, so for that, we offer the analog boost sensor option. Our premium proprietary analog boost sensor is available as an option on all of our kits. It reads just like any other boost gauge, from a boost tap."
> 
> ...


Very cool - thanks!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Any chance that this gauge will ever be programed to change ECU tunes like the (JB3 BMW piggyback)?

APR, if you are listening, and this is possible, talk about a great way to enable map switching! :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

311-in-337 said:


> Any chance that this gauge will ever be programed to change ECU tunes like the (JB3 BMW piggyback)?
> 
> APR, if you are listening, and this is possible, talk about a great way to enable map switching! :thumbup:


While the possibilities are endless, we have not heard of this development in the works. I will be sure to pass it along!

Jason


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> While the possibilities are endless, we have not heard of this development in the works. I will be sure to pass it along!
> 
> Jason



Thanks Jason!


This is already possible in the BMW world with the P3 Gauge. :thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Some info for those asking about installation...

I just installed a Podi boost gauge in the left most vent position of my 2012 TT-RS this past weekend. 

1) Pull the vent assembly is just a matter of using some plastic interior trim tools (or similar) to pull and wiggle the entire vent assembly out. The key is to start wiggling the vent side to side, once you have it starting to come out. There are multiple teeth on the vent assembly which grip the dash, so it isn't just a single pop or snap to free it.

2) If you pop off the fuse box cover on the left side of the dash (drivers side) and then loosen the section of the dash just in front of your knees, you will have good access to snaking any wiring down to the OBD II port. The fuse panel pops off using your handy plastic trim tools and the dash panel is held on with 8-10 bolts (7mm hex type head). You don't need to pull the panel all of the way off... just take take out the bolts and pry the side to the left of the steering wheel back a few inches.

3) You should be able to feed the wiring down without even taking of the panels mentioned in #2 above, but thought I would mention it in case anyone runs into issues. Once you have the vent assembly out, there will be a gap between the face of dash and the ducting for the vent. You can use this gap to feed the wiring down towards the OBD II port (under the dash, far left corner).

FYI... I used the OSIR gauge vent mount for my installation. It required completely cutting apart my vent assembly, so I will have to buy a new vent if I ever want to remove the boost gauge and return it to stock. The assembly is over $100, so buying a gauge which doesn't require the hack/cut setup is well worth the extra $$, if returning to stock is a concern.

Good luck with the P3 gauges! If I hadn't already found a great deal on the Podi gauge... The P3 gauge was at the top of my list.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply put, P3Cars VIDI is the most popular, advanced gauge on the market.



Fully Reversible Installation: Simply plug into your OBD-II port and you're functional. No splicing or rewiring required.

Precise Color Match and OEM Integration: Seamless integration with interior lighting including auto or manual dimming to match dash brightness.

Advanced Custom Programming: Designed and programmed specifically for each car and engine, so you can be sure all features will function as expected.

Live Performance and Sensor Data: Real time “as it happens” data display of multiple parameters with virtually no lag or delay.

Built In Acceleration Performance Timer: Automatic start and stop 0-60mph (0-100kph) timer for evaluating your car’s performance and driving skill.

Diagnostic Data Interpretation & Reset: Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes (DTC) to reduce trips to the dealership.

3x Analog Inputs for High Precision Sensors: Universal 0-5v inputs for adding additional sensors or switching boost to an analog vacuum tap.

Easiest Installation Possible: Put it in, plug it in, installation for even the most novice do-it-yourselfer. Optionally pre-installed in an OEM vent for further ease of installation.


Jason


----------

